# DOT Approved Lighter Cases for Checked Baggage when Flying



## Milford C. Hutsell III

I need some help, looking for a DOT approved case that I can take my Torch lighter in on our flight to Hawaii this March. I have looked a few options on Amazon but they are all listed as out of stock and they have no idea when they will have them back in stock. I really want to be able to enjoy a cigar in Hawaii and also on my return trip through Anaheim California when I visit Disneyland.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rondo

The Zippo zac case can be used with checked baggage.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I can't help on the travel case but if it was me I don't think I would risk one of my good lighters, I would just pick up a cheap torch once I got there.


----------



## pwaggs

I travel to Hawaii all the time and never use one of these. I just put my lighter in my checked luggage. But here is the case you are looking for.

Prometheus International Inc.

Take cigars with you. They are extremely hard to purchase in Hawaii.


----------



## Bird-Dog

I don't think DOT capsules are required any more for torches in checked luggage, though I think you do have to empty the butane before packing. Regardless, I still use the one I bought several years ago. Out of production now, but you can still find them on eBay sometimes.


----------



## Scap

Snag one of these if you can before your trip.
https://www.cigartraveller.com/


----------



## deke

As far as I know, the FAA still requires torches to be in an approved container. I have a Colibri Tranzpack which I put in a ziplock with the FAA flyer showing it's legal to put it in checked baggage.

Here is the flyer https://www.faa.gov/about/office_or...nfo/media/Airline_Passengers_Lighters_Faq.pdf


----------



## php007

Just toss a cheap torch in your shaving kit, 99% of the time no issues. Worst case they take a $10 torch. On the way back if you have time go check out Maxamars in Orange CA if time allows.


Enjoy,


----------



## El Comandante

*The rule as of 1/15/2019*

The TSA rule is that an empty lighter (no vapors or fumes) may be transported in checked baggage as there is no DOT regulations for them empty. They may be carried in checked baggage full (up to two lighters) inside a DOT approved container.

That said, TSA line staff are very poorly uninformed and trained. I live in Hawaii and usually hub to the Caribbean through EWR. On a trip thorough Detroit though, the Hawaii TSA agent said it was fine to carry one in my carry on as long as it was empty and they checked it. On the way back from Detroit, the TSA agent confiscated it. Sooooo, with TSA, your mileage may vary, but I keep a copy of the above link and wrap it around my new can and the lighters (if empty). Long story longer... The "letter of the law" it can be carried in checked without a DOT approved can if empty, or in a DOT approved can if full. Just remember, some TSA agents haven't read that letter, so it would be good to have it with the lighters.

Since these idiots here have a 5 post demand before links and pics go to (moderator edit: link info removed)


----------



## El Comandante

*The rule as of 1/15/2019*

The TSA rule is that an empty lighter (no vapors or fumes) may be transported in checked baggage as there is no DOT regulations for them empty. They may be carried in checked baggage full (up to two lighters) inside a DOT approved container.

That said, TSA line staff are very poorly uninformed and trained. I live in Hawaii and usually hub to the Caribbean through EWR. On a trip thorough Detroit though, the Hawaii TSA agent said it was fine to carry one in my carry on as long as it was empty and they checked it. On the way back from Detroit, the TSA agent confiscated it. Sooooo, with TSA, your mileage may vary, but I keep a copy of the above link and wrap it around my new can and the lighters (if empty). Long story longer... The "letter of the law" it can be carried in checked without a DOT approved can if empty, or in a DOT approved can if full. Just remember, some TSA agents haven't read that letter, so it would be good to have it with the lighters.

Since these idiots here have a 5 post demand before links and pics go to (moderator edit: link info removed)

**************CUT******************
(Moderator, if you so choose, feel free to remove my idiot sentence and insert the link in the text after the first paragraph -OR- if you are to offended by being called an idiot, at least put the definitive information with link in a post here from you). Thanks
**************/CUT*****************


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

I was curious about the reason for the double post, until I got to the rather unique last two paragraphs... Interesting way to introduce yourself to the forum and mods... :doh:


----------



## Peapaw

Wow.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

@El Comandante, you're probably too far outside the window to be able to edit your post(s) but if you can, it might be worth it. This forum has a great group of members, and a team of very fair and reasonable mods, but starting off with insults might not be the best way to introduce yourself.


----------



## Bird-Dog

El Comandante said:


> Since these idiots here have a 5 post demand before links and pics go to (moderator edit: link info removed)
> 
> **************CUT******************
> (Moderator, if you so choose, feel free to remove my idiot sentence and insert the link in the text after the first paragraph -OR- if you are to offended by being called an idiot, at least put the definitive information with link in a post here from you). Thanks
> **************/CUT*****************


Regardless of the info you seek to provide there are very good reasons behind our 5 post rule for posting links. Using a work-around is no different. The "idiots" comment walks a fine line, but I'll let that stand since it seems to be more indicative of your disregard for our rules than a true reflection of the mental aptitude of Admins and Moderators here.

I should also point out that the FAA page you were trying to point to is from 2013. TSA rules are constantly changing. For example, torch lighters are no longer allowed, whether in a DOT container in checked luggage or not, even empty ones. Fueled disposable and Zippo type lighters may now be placed in checked luggage if encased in a DOT container (or carried on), but not torches. It's a shame since we all know that torches aren't much different from any other lighter until you light them, but as they say "_Dem's da rules!_". O' course, for those that feel rules don't apply to themselves feel free to do whatever you want... just don't be surprised when it backfires on you!


----------



## TexaSmoke

I like this new guy. Show up with a gritty user name, toss your weight around like a true fat cat, and drop a load of misinformation on everyone with no regard for rules or even the faintest hint of common courtesy. Go hard or go home, right? 

This is almost as fun as the users that create an account while I'm sleeping and comment on every single active thread as well as a few that are 5+ years old for me to read while I conduct my morning bathroom business.


----------



## UBC03

Now that's a special kinda intro. Drag up a necro thread, insult the mods, start a bunch of crap. Kudos new guy.. Kudos

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## tacket

No to elongate this any further, but my last trip I brought with me a a regular disposable lighter on my person and the SOTO Pocket Torch in my bag (which comes apart in two pieces that you can store away from each other) and that made it through. The SOTO is pretty neat, although can be a little finicky depending on the disposable you put inside it (and it took me a little while to find the right size and shape disposable to fit it).


----------



## bpegler

Welcome to Puff! Lovely first post. We certainly appreciate the knowledge and respectful discourse you bring to our little cigar community.

But if you insist, there’s a door just behind you. Try not to slam it on your way out.


----------



## deke

curmudgeonista said:


> Regardless of the info you seek to provide there are very good reasons behind our 5 post rule for posting links. Using a work-around is no different. The "idiots" comment walks a fine line, but I'll let that stand since it seems to be more indicative of your disregard for our rules than a true reflection of the mental aptitude of Admins and Moderators here.
> 
> I should also point out that the FAA page you were trying to point to is from 2013. TSA rules are constantly changing. For example, torch lighters are no longer allowed, whether in a DOT container in checked luggage or not, even empty ones. Fueled disposable and Zippo type lighters may now be placed in checked luggage if encased in a DOT container (or carried on), but not torches. It's a shame since we all know that torches aren't much different from any other lighter until you light them, but as they say "_Dem's da rules!_". O' course, for those that feel rules don't apply to themselves feel free to do whatever you want... just don't be surprised when it backfires on you!


Cur: I agree 100% with your handling of this piece of work. Put his bad manners aside, this topic did need updating. I've been using the Tranzpak for several years transporting torches with no issues. I put it in a ziplock with the 2013 FAA bulletin in it in my checked bag

But you raise a good point that the FAA piece goes back to 2013, which is the year before I bought my Tranzpak. But now I am really confused because I found this today: https://www.faa.gov/hazmat/packsafe/more_info/?hazmat=28 This was updated by FAA as of May of last year.

So I will continue to use my Tranzpak with an inexpensive torch unless I see something more definitive. And wait to see what happens if and when I see the slip in the bag telling me it was inspected by TSA.


----------



## Bird-Dog

deke said:


> Cur: I agree 100% with your handling of this piece of work. Put his bad manners aside, this topic did need updating. I've been using the Tranzpak for several years transporting torches with no issues. I put it in a ziplock with the 2013 FAA bulletin in it in my checked bag
> 
> But you raise a good point that the FAA piece goes back to 2013, which is the year before I bought my Tranzpak. But now I am really confused because I found this today: https://www.faa.gov/hazmat/packsafe/more_info/?hazmat=28 This was updated by FAA as of May of last year.
> 
> So I will continue to use my Tranzpak with an inexpensive torch unless I see something more definitive. And wait to see what happens if and when I see the slip in the bag telling me it was inspected by TSA.


That's good news. It does contradict recent TSA publications, so it seems one hand doesn't seem to know what the other is doing. Not sure how easy it is to find a Tranzpak these days if you didn't already have one, though.

The bottom line is always going to be that you have no recourse if they confiscate an item, whether they were right or wrong to do so. I have nothing against TSA agents; I've met some good ones. But I've also met some I wouldn't trust to be smart enough to figure out which end of a bicycle is the front. So yeah, I wouldn't try it with an expensive lighter (of any kind), but it might be worth a shot with a cheap torch!


----------



## Cigary

The


El Comandante said:


> The TSA rule is that an empty lighter (no vapors or fumes) may be transported in checked baggage as there is no DOT regulations for them empty. They may be carried in checked baggage full (up to two lighters) inside a DOT approved container.
> 
> That said, TSA line staff are very poorly uninformed and trained. I live in Hawaii and usually hub to the Caribbean through EWR. On a trip thorough Detroit though, the Hawaii TSA agent said it was fine to carry one in my carry on as long as it was empty and they checked it. On the way back from Detroit, the TSA agent confiscated it. Sooooo, with TSA, your mileage may vary, but I keep a copy of the above link and wrap it around my new can and the lighters (if empty). Long story longer... The "letter of the law" it can be carried in checked without a DOT approved can if empty, or in a DOT approved can if full. Just remember, some TSA agents haven't read that letter, so it would be good to have it with the lighters.
> 
> Since these idiots here have a 5 post demand before links and pics go to (moderator edit: link info removed)
> 
> **************CUT******************
> (Moderator, if you so choose, feel free to remove my idiot sentence and insert the link in the text after the first paragraph -OR- if you are to offended by being called an idiot, at least put the definitive information with link in a post here from you). Thanks
> **************/CUT*****************


I'm insulted big time El Comandante....you have a few hours to post an apology as you've already managed to break 3 rules already....I doubt you will so I'll just take out the trash early....Oh El Comandante....we hardly knew ye.

Rules 3, 4 and 14.

Last guy who called me an idiot received a virtual footprint up his keister... I'm not seeing a very bright future for you here.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Thankfully he hasn't been active since the day he posted that; I have a feeling he figured out this isn't the place for that sort of nonsense, hahaha.


----------



## Cigary

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Thankfully he hasn't been active since the day he posted that; I have a feeling he figured out this isn't the place for that sort of nonsense, hahaha.


Strange that he'd go to the trouble to rent a bus for the day only to throw himself under it,,,,very odd man. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non

Cigary said:


> Strange that he'd go to the trouble to rent a bus for the day only to throw himself under it,,,,very odd man. :vs_unimpressed:


Some people are naturally self-destructive, I suppose. Some people drink, some people gamble, some people smoke cigars; others choose to seek the ire and wrath of moderators and members of an internet forum community. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Some people are naturally self-destructive, I suppose. Some people drink, some people gamble, some people smoke cigars; others choose to seek the ire and wrath of moderators and members of an internet forum community. :vs_laugh:


Would hate to see what is under his basement or backyard....film at 11!:surprise:


----------



## UBC03

How'd I miss this entire thing.. oh well don't let the door hit ya on the way out 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PapiChulo71

Hello, I may not receive a response since this is an older thread and probably hiding due to the casualty involved. 

Anyway, has anything changed on travelling torches I. Or out of travel containers? Have been searching for a definitive answer since my new position will have me travelling 80% of the time in the North West states. Until I find a concrete answer I'll stick with matches and a v-cutter.


----------



## Wheels Up

Up until very recently, I’d do 50+ flights domestically and a hand full of international flights a year. Most trips, I had cigars and a torch (or two) in my carry-on, with fuel.

I cannot tell you what the official rules are. I looked into them and decided it was easier for me to find out first-hand than to decipher legalese. Never, not even once, has TSA looked at my lighter. I was, however, always prepared to surrender the lighter without fuss because I always assumed it was just a matter of time until I found the wrong agent on the wrong day who decided he needed it more than me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog

PapiChulo71 said:


> Hello, I may not receive a response since this is an older thread and probably hiding due to the casualty involved.
> 
> Anyway, has anything changed on travelling torches I. Or out of travel containers? Have been searching for a definitive answer since my new position will have me travelling 80% of the time in the North West states. Until I find a concrete answer I'll stick with matches and a v-cutter.


I tried to verify this several years ago with no definitive answer. But considering the most ubiquitous of the approved containers was discontinued quite some time ago, I think the issue has probably either been lost in the shuffle or just so inconsistantly enforced that the market for them petered out. 

Like @Wheels Up, I just take a lighter that I don't mind surrendering. I do have one of the TSA containers, but I haven't used it in some time. Those capsules were only valid for checked luggage and I usually travel light with just a carry-on. But hey, nothing wrong with a soft-flame BIC in a pinch, which is allowed on-board.


----------



## Rondo

This has been my travel torch for a few years. Converts a bic lighter into a torch. Legal to fly as long as the two are separated.









Soto Pocket Torch with Refillable Lighter | REI Co-op


Turn a lighter into a powerful, wind-resistant burner with the Soto Pocket Torch. With the included refillable lighter, you're instantly ready to light a stove or start a cozy campfire.




www.rei.com


----------



## tryan606

Rondo said:


> This has been my travel torch for a few years. Converts a bic lighter into a torch. Legal to fly as long as the two are separated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soto Pocket Torch with Refillable Lighter | REI Co-op
> 
> 
> Turn a lighter into a powerful, wind-resistant burner with the Soto Pocket Torch. With the included refillable lighter, you're instantly ready to light a stove or start a cozy campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rei.com


That's a nifty little device. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------

